

Astronomers have found water vapor in a planet in the constellation Cygnus - S4M

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.astronomy.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;2014&#x2F;09&#x2F;major-milestone-in-the-search-for-water-on-distant-planets
======
jpetersonmn
Why is this in the 'ask' list?

~~~
dang
The submitter put the url in the text field.

~~~
S4M
Oh, my mistake. Since you're here, dang, can I resubmit it correctly?

~~~
dang
In principle, sure. But IIRC the article has already appeared on the front
page.

